# Anti-HST Petition



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I encourage all of you to go out to sign the petition!!!


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

I even got to shake hands with Mr. Vander Zalm too.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I missed that ralley unfortunately. but if he ever comes back for another ralley.
I'll show up for sure.
But the Tax is ridiculous, Campbell's reign of terror has to end.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> I even got to shake hands with Mr. Vander Zalm too.


 Umm... Better count your fingers to make sure none are missing.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't get that. Pardon me?


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr. Vander Zalm is not exactly a saint either. I washed my hands right after.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

True, The focus here is not on Vander Zalm. but rather on the tax. 
You can hardly find one politician ANY that is a saint. 
But the issue is the tax that is unfair and in many cases can even be unconsituitional. 


Punkys Dad said:


> Mr. Vander Zalm is not exactly a saint either. I washed my hands right after.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

where are we going to get the money then if not from this tax, my issue is not with the tax but on how it is being implemented. as for the future of the liberals i am sure it is going to be bleak, I voted for them for the last number of years but I will not this time around, I really wish the ndp would come a little more to the right as I am a social liberal and a fiscal conservative, I quite like Carol james but she spews too much social rhetoric for me.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> where are we going to get the money then if not from this tax, my issue is not with the tax but on how it is being implemented. as for the future of the liberals i am sure it is going to be bleak, I voted for them for the last number of years but I will not this time around, I really wish the ndp would come a little more to the right as I am a social liberal and a fiscal conservative, I quite like Carol james but she spews too much social rhetoric for me.


You and me both. Not sure who I'm more afraid of at this point.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Acipenser said:


> where are we going to get the money then if not from this tax, my issue is not with the tax but on how it is being implemented. as for the future of the liberals i am sure it is going to be bleak, I voted for them for the last number of years but I will not this time around, I really wish the ndp would come a little more to the right as I am a social liberal and a fiscal conservative, I quite like Carol james but she spews too much social rhetoric for me.


yup i agree as well , i voted liberals last 2 times , but this tax is being shoved down our throats , with no choice by the tax payers at all !! that is what pisses me off , democoracy ?? doesnt feel like it ??

as for the petition , its not gonna matter , the hst is coming ... we have to just face it !!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Even though its not gonna matter, I still signed it. Helps ease my mind lol.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta agree - social liberal and fiscal conservative describes me as well. Seems like our type is getting more and more common.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, At least we can say we tried to fight it if the Anti-HST movement fails.
Never under estimate the power of populist movements. History tells us that much


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Didn't get that. Pardon me?


 You must not have been around in the Vander Zalm era. Honesty wasnt one of his strong suits. Briefcases of cash given to him by land developers and all that.


----------

